# Cabinet coat vs Breakthrough



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Am doing some cheap cabinets in a rental and thought this would be a good to try one or the other. Have never used either (remember old SW guy switching). Am planning on a 310 FF unless someone has a better suggestion. Cabs are still on the wall so would brushing be a better option?

Thanks for any suggestions or tips.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

310 will work. Breakthrough works for me. You could spray the doors and brush the boxes but if you're doing it all (including doors) via brush, by isn't a good choice imo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

BM just comped me a gallon of INSL-X cabinet coat, so Im in the same boat. I've used breakthrough. I dont want to use advanced inthis house, cuz ins time sensitive, and Im afraidn it'll get ****ed up with the long cure time, so Im thinking breakthrough, but I dont know anything about this cabinet coat.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

Woodco said:


> BM just comped me a gallon of INSL-X cabinet coat, so Im in the same boat. I've used breakthrough. I dont want to use advanced inthis house, cuz ins time sensitive, and Im afraidn it'll get ****ed up with the long cure time, so Im thinking breakthrough, but I dont know anything about this cabinet coat.


 go with cabinet coat. It is a urethane and will dry completely in 4 hours so if need be you could recoat it in the same day. I would recommend the semi-gloss because the satin ends up looking more like a matte finish once it is fully cured. Keep in mind that cabinet coat does not come in dark colors you can only get whites and pastels matched up for this product. Once fully hardened it is very durable and should more than satisfy your customers needs


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

zoomermp said:


> go with cabinet coat. It is a urethane and will dry completely in 4 hours so if need be you could recoat it in the same day. I would recommend the semi-gloss because the satin ends up looking more like a matte finish once it is fully cured. Keep in mind that cabinet coat does not come in dark colors you can only get whites and pastels matched up for this product. Once fully hardened it is very durable and should more than satisfy your customers needs


The designer is set on flat walls and satin trim. She even wants the exterior flat for some reason...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> The designer is set on flat walls and satin trim. She even wants the exterior flat for some reason...


Tell the inferior decorator to put on her whites and do it herself.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Both are great products, but Cabinet Coat is much more user friendly to spray and brush. With Breakthrough it also depends on which version you're using. If memory serves me, they have 50, 150 and 250 VOC versions. 

For spraying both I'd use a 308 or 310 tip. For brushing you'll need to work very fast with Breakthrough and I've found it tends not to level very well when brushes.

If a quick turn is your highest priority then I'd use Breakthrough, but you can easily apply 2 coats of Cabinet Coat in a day and the full cure is about 7 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodco said:


> The designer is set on flat walls and satin trim. She even wants the exterior flat for some reason...


 
You mean the decorina:vs_shocked:


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

My two cents on Cabinet Coat. First, if we are respecting the recoat time of Advance (16 hours), why would we not also respect the recoat time of 6 hours for CC? Unless you only have two hours worth of brushing or have sprayed first thing in the morning, you're not recoating CC same day. 

Also, if you have a customer that is at all finicky, getting CC matched is very difficult. I have had it matched to Simply White and Mountain Peak White and BOTH times it came out looking much more yellow than those colors look when mixed with a Ben Moore product. And the folks at my paint store are very good at matching colors. 

Finally, I do not agree with Zoomer that CCsatin looks anything like matte when cured; it looks like satin should IMO and I have trim finished in both CC and Advance in my own home and the sheens are very close. CC dries very hard and has a very nice finish, HOWEVER it seems to mark much more easily than other products. Specifically, I am referring to metal contact. Go lightly hit some cured CC with your wedding band and see what happens. 

On Breakthrough, the only version in my area has a very good open time and brushes/levels very well. Because of the reformulation it does not seem to get as hard as the old stuff. I have and wouldn't hesitate to use it again on trim and doors. Cabinets...I dunno if it's tough enough any more for cabinets. You can re-run a section of scuffed up trim if needed. You can't do that on cabinets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Tell the inferior decorator to put on her whites and do it herself.


Why? It makes my job easier and cheaper. Not my problem. Breakthrough doesnt come in Semigloss anyway.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> For brushing you'll need to work very fast with Breakthrough and I've found it tends not to level very well when brushes.


I've found breakthrough with a bit of XIM lays down like glass with a brush. The problem is its so thin it doesnt cover for ****, and runs really easy, but if you have the time to put on 4 thin coats, it looks great.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I sprayed one side of a small utility door as a test yesterday with the cabinet coat. The door was one of those dark brown glossy particle board doors. (I dont know the proper name.) It definitely had a good sheen to it. Not matte, like someone said. It seemed to look really. good. It was ripply, but I looked at the other side of the door, and it was ripply from the factory, so... I sprayed two coats with a 410 without even priming, just a light sand. It covered great, and it passed a fingernail test two hours later. Havent tried a brush yet, maybe I'll do that soon.... Seems like a good product to me.
'


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Sorry didn't mean to start thread then run out, but was called out of town and only had phone and couldn't remember password. 

Anyway rep talked me into Stix and Advance. Drying time is not a problem, will brush the boxes and spray the doors. I had trouble spraying before with runs so I figure to brush the verticals really thin coats is the answer. Anything else I should look out for?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

chrisn said:


> You mean the decorina:vs_shocked:


Sorry, but around here we call them inferior decorators!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Toolseeker said:


> Sorry didn't mean to start thread then run out, but was called out of town and only had phone and couldn't remember password.
> 
> Anyway rep talked me into Stix and Advance. Drying time is not a problem, will brush the boxes and spray the doors. I had trouble spraying before with runs so I figure to brush the verticals really thin coats is the answer. Anything else I should look out for?


You wouldnt need stix if you used CC, btw. Assuming of course the cabinets were previously painted, and not stained and finished. CC sticks to anything.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

Brushman4 said:


> Woodco said:
> 
> 
> > The designer is set on flat walls and satin trim. She even wants the exterior flat for some reason...
> ...


 Agreed.


----------



## Wareaglerebel (Jun 26, 2017)

Just did a set of wooden cabinets with the new SW emerald urethane. Had a sell going on a got it on the low low. I brushed and rolled the whole thing. Turned out great. I used high density foam rollers. I used 2 one dry 1 wet. Turned out great.


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Your one up on me I have NEVER gotten any foam roller to work.


----------



## Wareaglerebel (Jun 26, 2017)

In my expierence you are about right. I only tried the high density foam ones after a youtuber i like used one in one of his videos. The way i did it gave almost as smooth a finish as a sprayer. I would use the wet one to roll the paint on then tip it off with a brush then very very lightly roll it out with the dry roller. I am sure there is a better way to get a sprayed on smooth finish but it worked for me.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

804 Paint said:


> Finally, I do not agree with Zoomer that CCsatin looks anything like matte when cured; it looks like satin should IMO and I have trim finished in both CC and Advance in my own home and the sheens are very close. CC dries very hard and has a very nice finish, HOWEVER it seems to mark much more easily than other products. Specifically, I am referring to metal contact. Go lightly hit some cured CC with your wedding band and see what happens.


I just went to my job site where i sprayed the utility door. I sprayed the door a few weeks ago.... If I even so much as drag the backside of my fingernail LIGHTLY across the surface it makes PERMANENT marks! They dont go away with rigorous wiping. You can only see them looking down the sides with the light. As much as I wanted to use this product, I have to resume my search for new trim paint. That really bums me out, cuz the door turned out beautiful, two coats of white over the dark brown of the new door, with no primer and it covered great, and was rock hard within an hour.... I took a picture, but I accidentally erased it. :sad:


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I just went to my job site where i sprayed the utility door. I sprayed the door a few weeks ago.... If I even so much as drag the backside of my fingernail LIGHTLY across the surface it makes PERMANENT marks! They dont go away with rigorous wiping. You can only see them looking down the sides with the light. As much as I wanted to use this product, I have to resume my search for new trim paint. That really bums me out, cuz the door turned out beautiful, two coats of white over the dark brown of the new door, with no primer and it covered great, and was rock hard within an hour.... I took a picture, but I accidentally erased it. :sad:


Yeah, the marking is a bummer. Otherwise it's a fantastic paint.


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2021)

zoomermp said:


> go with cabinet coat. It is a urethane and will dry completely in 4 hours so if need be you could recoat it in the same day. I would recommend the semi-gloss because the satin ends up looking more like a matte finish once it is fully cured. Keep in mind that cabinet coat does not come in dark colors you can only get whites and pastels matched up for this product. Once fully hardened it is very durable and should more than satisfy your customers needs


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2021)

Where the heck can you walk in and buy a can of cabinet coat. I cant find it anwhere. Besides advance what is second choice?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Linda said:


> Where the heck can you walk in and buy a can of cabinet coat. I cant find it anwhere. Besides advance what is second choice?


Benjamin-moore doesn't stock it much, it seems. Scuff-x is another alternative.


----------



## BruceGrey (Aug 24, 2021)

Your Tips are Helpful...


----------



## Wfs (1 mo ago)

Woodco said:


> I sprayed one side of a small utility door as a test yesterday with the cabinet coat. The door was one of those dark brown glossy particle board doors. (I dont know the proper name.) It definitely had a good sheen to it. Not matte, like someone said. It seemed to look really. good. It was ripply, but I looked at the other side of the door, and it was ripply from the factory, so... I sprayed two coats with a 410 without even priming, just a light sand. It covered great, and it passed a fingernail test two hours later. Havent tried a brush yet, maybe I'll do that soon.... Seems like a good product to me.
> '


Which product are you referring to?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wfs said:


> Which product are you referring to?


I sprayed one side of a small utility door as a test yesterday with the cabinet coat. Give ya 1 guess.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

---ancient thread


----------

